

Big green Apple life: live smaller, drive less, share more - sleepingbot
http://faircompanies.com/videos/view/big-green-apple-life-live-smaller-drive-less-share-more/

======
kirstendirksen
This is the first piece I edited after being criticized on HN for being too
political with my small house story. I wanted this to be less political and
more personal.

